# عندما يتحول الحب الي الم ... !!



## sparrow (22 سبتمبر 2007)

-- عندما يتحول الحب الى ألم فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
-- عندما نغفر نزوات من نحب ..ونتحمل تقلباته .. فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
-- عندما نتحول إلى محللين نفسيين لمن نحب فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
-- عندما نرفض الكثير من مبادئه ومن أخلاقياته وسلوكه ..ونأمل أن نغيره بمرور الوقت ..فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
-- عندما نقرأ قصيده أو مقاله او كتابا ..فنضع خطوطا تحت مايحبه .. وماينفعه ..فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
--فهل مررت بهذه التجربه في حياتك ! أو مررتي بها الآن ؟

_السؤال الأول بعد هذه المقدمة : لماذا يحاول عدد كبير منا أن يبحث عن شخص يحبه ؟
والسؤال الثاني : لماذا نختار عادة شخصا متعبا ولا يستحق حبنا لنحبه؟
والسؤال الثالث : لماذا كلما ازداد سوءا زاد حبنا له ؟
والسؤال الرابع : لماذا يتحول هذا الحب الى إدمان؟
والسؤال الخامس : كيف نتخلص من هذا الإدمان؟_

ولكن قبل أن نعرف الإجابة على هذه الأسئله.. لابد من تعريف للحب .. والحب الأكثر من اللازم ..وتعريف الحب قلنا عنه وقال غيرنا مايملأ مجلدات ولكنني اختار من آلاف التعريفات ماقلته قبلا
 أن الحب طاقة وكل منا يحمل طاقة معينه من الحب يريد أن يطلق عقالها .. وهي ككل طاقة أخرى يمكن أن تسعدنا .. ويمكن أن تدمرنا .. مثل طاقة النار .. وطاقة الذره .. النار يمكن أن تدفيء ويمكن أن تحرق .. الذرة يمكن أن تصنع السلام ويمكن أن تدمر العالم .. والحب أيضا ..
أما الحب الأكثر من اللازم فتعريفه كما جاء في السطر الأول من هذا الحديث .. إنه الحب عندما يتحول إلى ألم ..
ونعود الى الأسئلة ..
لماذا يحاول كل منا أن يبحث عن شخص يحبه ؟
علماء النفس أجابوا على هذا السؤال إجابة غريبة ولكنها حقيقية إننا جميعا خائفون أن نكون وحدنا في هذا العالم .. نحن خائفون من الوحدة .. ونحن خائفون من ألا نكون محبوبين .. ونحن خائفون من ألا يكون لنا قيمة .. ونحن خائفون من ألا نجد من ننتمي اليه 
أنت تحبين فأنت خائفة ..تماما مثل ديكارت ..أنا أفكر اذا فأنا موجود ...وأنت تحب فأنت خائف ..الحب اذا مبعثه الخوف ..أساسه الخوف ...وكلما زاد الخوف ازداد الحب ..

السؤال الثاني ..لماذا نختار عادة شخصا متعبا ولا يستحق حبنا ..علماء النفس يقولون أن في نفس كل منا مصلحا يريد أن يهدي الآخرين ...وهو يختار بلا وعي شخصا يستطيع أن يصلحه ... أو يستصلحه .. أن يقوم بدور الأب أو الأم والشقيق لرعاية هذا الشقي أو كلما ازدادت شقاوته زادت رغبتنا في اصلاحه..
والأم تحب ابنها الشقي المتمرد وتحنو عليه ..وتهتم به أكثر من بقية اخوته .. وهذا يعتبر إجابة على السؤال الثالث 

أما الرابع فهو لماذا يتحول الحب إلى إدمان ؟
فذلك الآخر يتحول بمرور الوقت إلى ضرورة ... ضرورة نفسيه وجسدية أيضا .. ويصبح ضرورة كالسيجارة عند المدخن ..تؤذيه ولكنه لا يستغني عنها ..تملأ رئتيه بل جسده كله بالنيكوتين السام ..والقار ولكنه يزداد شراهة للتدخين بمضي الوقت , الحب الأكثر من اللازم سيجارة ..تحرقنا ولا نحرقها ..وتقودنا إلى المرض والموت .. ولا نستغني عنها..

يبقى السؤال الأخير والهام ....كيف الخلاص ؟
والخلاص من هذا النوع القاتل من الحب _ كما ينصح علماء النفس _ لا يأتي بالتدريج ولكن في لحظة ...لحظة نقرر فيها أننا سنتوقف عن حب هذا الآخر ...سنتوقف عن محادثات الهاتف .. وعن الرسائل ...وعن لقاءات ...وأهم من هذا كله ... سنتوقف عن التفكير فيه ...سنسقطه من حسابنا تماما ...سنعتبره مات ..دون أن نقيم عليه مأتما وعويلا 
********* **
_ونعود لبداية الحديث 
عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم ...فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم ...ويجب ألا نمر بهذه التجربة ...فالحب هو أعظم سعادة  أما إذا تحول إلى عذاب فيجب أن نتخلص منه ..فلماذا نعذب أنفسنا ؟؟_

_منقول_


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندما يتحول الحب الي الم ... !!*

*شكرا عزيزي موضوع لطيف اسئلة واجوبة جيدة​*


----------



## moussa30000 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندما يتحول الحب الي الم ... !!*

موضوع جميل


----------



## sparrow (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندما يتحول الحب الي الم ... !!*

moussa30000
@CATHOLIC@
شكرا لمروركم الجميل


----------



## christ my lord (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندما يتحول الحب الي الم ... !!*



			
				sparrow;463624[COLOR=darkorchid قال:
			
		

> يبقى السؤال الأخير والهام ....كيف الخلاص ؟
> والخلاص من هذا النوع القاتل من الحب _ كما ينصح علماء النفس _ لا يأتي بالتدريج ولكن في لحظة ...لحظة نقرر فيها أننا سنتوقف عن حب هذا الآخر ...سنتوقف عن محادثات الهاتف .. وعن الرسائل ...وعن لقاءات ...وأهم من هذا كله ... سنتوقف عن التفكير فيه ...سنسقطه من حسابنا تماما ...سنعتبره مات ..دون أن نقيم عليه مأتما وعويلا
> ********* **[/COLOR]


 
*بجد تسلم ايدك موضوع فعلا يستحق التقدير ووضح لىّ امور كتيرة مهمة بالنسبة لىّ .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sparrow (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندما يتحول الحب الي الم ... !!*

شكرا لمرورك يا يوساب
وكويس ان الموضوع افادك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## سيزار (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندما يتحول الحب الي الم ... !!*

موضوع جميل وهادف 
الف شكر


----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندما يتحول الحب الي الم ... !!*

موضوع جميل

اشكرك عليه​


----------



## بنت الفادى (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندما يتحول الحب الي الم ... !!*

هايل يا سكر
موضوع جميل
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## sparrow (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندما يتحول الحب الي الم ... !!*



سيزار قال:


> موضوع جميل وهادف
> الف شكر




الحمد لله انك استفدت بالموضوع
شكرا لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## sparrow (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندما يتحول الحب الي الم ... !!*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> اشكرك عليه​



دا شكر لمرورك للموضوع وتعليقك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## sparrow (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: رد على: عندما يتحول الحب الي الم ... !!*



بنت الفادى قال:


> هايل يا سكر
> موضوع جميل
> تسلم ايدك​



الاجمل مرورك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (11 مارس 2009)

sparrow

موضوع جميل جدااااااا

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## sparrow (18 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> sparrow
> 
> موضوع جميل جدااااااا
> 
> ...




شكرا لمرورك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Alexander.t (18 مارس 2009)

فعلا موضوع رائع ولازم فعلا لما الواحد يحس ان الحب ده عذاب يسيب الحب ده فورا لان هيتعب كتيير
ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرنى فى صولاتك​


----------



## nancy wadei (24 يونيو 2009)

*عندما  يتحول الحب الى الم*

عندما يتحول الحب الى ألم فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
عندما نغفر نزوات من نحب ..ونتحمل تقلباته .. فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
عندما نتحول إلى محللين نفسيين لمن نحب فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
عندما نرفض الكثير من مبادئه ومن أخلاقياته وسلوكه ..ونأمل أن نغيره بمرور الوقت ..فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
عندما نقرأ قصيده أو مقاله او كتابا ..فنضع خطوطا تحت مايحبه .. وماينفعه ..فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
فهل مررت بهذه التجربه في حياتك ! أو مررتي بها الآن ؟
السؤال الأول بعد هذه المقدمة : لماذا يحاول عدد كبير منا أن يبحث عن شخص يحبه ؟
والسؤال الثاني : لماذا نختار عادة شخصا متعبا ولا يستحق حبنا لنحبه؟
والسؤال الثالث : لماذا كلما ازداد سوءا زاد حبنا له ؟
والسؤال الرابع : لماذا يتحول هذا الحب الى إدمان؟
والسؤال الخامس : كيف نتخلص من هذا الإدمان؟
ولكن قبل أن نعرف الإجابة على هذه الأسئله. لابد من تعريف للحب . والحب الأكثر من اللازم .وتعريف الحب قلنا عنه وقال غيرنا مايملأ مجلدات ولكنني اختار من آلاف التعريفات ماقلته قبلا
أن الحب طاقة وكل منا يحمل طاقة معينه من الحب يريد أن يطلق عقالها .. وهي ككل طاقة أخرى يمكن أن تسعدنا .. ويمكن أن تدمرنا .. مثل طاقة النار .. وطاقة الذره .. النار يمكن أن تدفيء ويمكن أن تحرق .. الذرة يمكن أن تصنع السلام ويمكن أن تدمر العالم .. والحب أيضا ..
أما الحب الأكثر من اللازم فتعريفه كما جاء في السطر الأول من هذا الحديث .. إنه الحب عندما يتحول إلى ألم ..
ونعود الى الأسئلة ..
لماذا يحاول كل منا أن يبحث عن شخص يحبه ؟
علماء النفس أجابوا على هذا السؤال إجابة غريبة ولكنها حقيقية إننا جميعا خائفون أن نكون وحدنا في هذا العالم .. نحن خائفون من الوحدة .. ونحن خائفون من ألا نكون محبوبين .. ونحن خائفون من ألا يكون لنا قيمة .. ونحن خائفون من ألا نجد من ننتمي اليه 
أنت تحبين فأنت خائفة ..تماما مثل ديكارت ..أنا أفكر اذا فأنا موجود ...وأنت تحب فأنت خائف ..الحب اذا مبعثه الخوف ..أساسه الخوف ...وكلما زاد الخوف ازداد الحب ..
السؤال الثاني ..لماذا نختار عادة شخصا متعبا ولا يستحق حبنا ..علماء النفس يقولون أن في نفس كل منا مصلحا يريد أن يهدي الآخرين ...وهو يختار بلا وعي شخصا يستطيع أن يصلحه ... أو يستصلحه .. أن يقوم بدور الأب أو الأم والشقيق لرعاية هذا الشقي أو كلما ازدادت شقاوته زادت رغبتنا في اصلاحه..
والأم تحب ابنها الشقي المتمرد وتحنو عليه ..وتهتم به أكثر من بقية اخوته .. وهذا يعتبر إجابة على السؤال الثالث 
أما الرابع فهو لماذا يتحول الحب إلى إدمان ؟
فذلك الآخر يتحول بمرور الوقت إلى ضرورة ... ضرورة نفسيه وجسدية أيضا .. ويصبح ضرورة كالسيجارة عند المدخن ..تؤذيه ولكنه لا يستغني عنها ..تملأ رئتيه بل جسده كله بالنيكوتين السام ..والقار ولكنه يزداد شراهة للتدخين بمضي الوقت , الحب الأكثر من اللازم سيجارة ..تحرقنا ولا نحرقها ..وتقودنا إلى المرض والموت .. ولا نستغني عنها..
يبقى السؤال الأخير والهام ....كيف الخلاص ؟
والخلاص من هذا النوع القاتل من الحب _ كما ينصح علماء النفس _ لا يأتي بالتدريج ولكن في لحظة ...لحظة نقرر فيها أننا سنتوقف عن حب هذا الآخر ...سنتوقف عن محادثات الهاتف .. وعن الرسائل ...وعن لقاءات ...وأهم من هذا كله ... سنتوقف عن التفكير فيه ...سنسقطه من حسابنا تماما ...سنعتبره مات ..دون أن نقيم عليه مأتما وعويلا ************ ********* **
ونعود لبداية الحديث 
عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم ...فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم ...ويجب ألا نمر بهذه التجربة ...فالحب هو أعظم سعادة أما إذا تحول إلى عذاب فيجب أن نتخلص منه ..فلماذا نعذب أنفسنا ؟؟
منقول


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عندما  يتحول الحب الى الم*

*موضوع كتيير حلوو
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عندما  يتحول الحب الى الم*

كلام مظبوط يا نانسي

بس عاوزة اقل  ان الحب مش بادينا ولا بمزاجنا

والمشكلة انة بييجي مش في وقتة ولا اوانة للاسف الشديد جدااااااااااااا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عندما  يتحول الحب الى الم*

موضوع راااااااااائع يا نانسى 

ميررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عندما  يتحول الحب الى الم*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بس عاوزة اقل ان الحب مش بادينا ولا بمزاجنا​
> 
> والمشكلة انة بييجي مش في وقتة ولا اوانة للاسف الشديد جدااااااااااااا​


 
فعلا ومليون للاسف كمان :hlp:

كلام سليم يا فراشه ​


----------



## nancy wadei (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عندما  يتحول الحب الى الم*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> كلام مظبوط يا نانسي​
> 
> بس عاوزة اقل ان الحب مش بادينا ولا بمزاجنا​
> 
> والمشكلة انة بييجي مش في وقتة ولا اوانة للاسف الشديد جدااااااااااااا​


 فعلا عندك حق الواحد مابيقدرش يتحكم ف مشاعره
بس مش كل وقت مش بيجي ف وقته لكن هي مسأله تدبير من ربنا
مرسي ع مرورك الجميل


----------



## nancy wadei (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عندما  يتحول الحب الى الم*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع كتيير حلوو​*
> _*ميرسى ليكى*_​
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​




 مرسي ياحبيبت قلبيى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nancy wadei (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عندما  يتحول الحب الى الم*



kokoman قال:


> فعلا ومليون للاسف كمان :hlp:
> 
> 
> كلام سليم يا فراشه ​



 ليه كده بس واضح من كلامك انك محبط اوى
بس مش معنى اننا مرينا بتجربه مش ف وقتها ان كل مره كده
بالعكس دا يمكن تدبر ربنا ليك​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عندما  يتحول الحب الى الم*

عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم ...فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم ...ويجب ألا نمر بهذه التجربة ...فالحب هو أعظم سعادة أما إذا تحول إلى عذاب فيجب أن نتخلص منه ..فلماذا نعذب أنفسنا ؟؟


موضوع رائع جداااا يا  nancy wadei

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

وبرافو انك ظبتي ملفك اشخصي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عندما  يتحول الحب الى الم*



> عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم ...فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم ...ويجب ألا نمر بهذه التجربة ...فالحب هو أعظم سعادة أما إذا تحول إلى عذاب فيجب أن نتخلص منه ..فلماذا نعذب أنفسنا ؟؟



مرسي يا حبيبة قلبي نانسي على موضوعك الرائع ده
و موضوعاتك المميزة جدا جدا
مرسي يا جميلة و عايزين كمان و كمان من المواضيع الجميلة دي
اللي بجد بتفيد اختك الغلبانة موري
ربنا يباركك يا قمرايا و يعوضك على محبتك امين يا الهي
اذكريني في صلاتك ديما
اختك الغلبانة مري​


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عندما  يتحول الحب الى الم*

شكرا نانسى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عندما  يتحول الحب الى الم*

*



			عندما نغفر نزوات من نحب ..ونتحمل تقلباته .. فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


صح كلامك اختى الحبيبه صح الكلام بجد
تسلمى للموضوع الجامد دة وتستاهلى تقييم عليه​*


----------



## nancy wadei (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عندما  يتحول الحب الى الم*



كليمو قال:


> عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم ...فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم ...ويجب ألا نمر بهذه التجربة ...فالحب هو أعظم سعادة أما إذا تحول إلى عذاب فيجب أن نتخلص منه ..فلماذا نعذب أنفسنا ؟؟
> 
> 
> موضوع رائع جداااا يا nancy wadei
> ...


 مرسي كتير لمرورك 
ودا طبعا من بعض ماعندكم​


----------



## nancy wadei (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عندما  يتحول الحب الى الم*



كيريا قال:


> *صح كلامك اختى الحبيبه صح الكلام بجد*
> 
> *تسلمى للموضوع الجامد دة وتستاهلى تقييم عليه*​


 مرسي حبيبي ع كلامك 
ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## veronika (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عندما  يتحول الحب الى الم*

*ميرسي يا نانسي موضوعك رائع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عندما  يتحول الحب الى الم*

*الحب الحب الحب 

حتى المه لذيذ يا نانسي

موضوع حلو كتير

يسلموا ايديك​*


----------



## yousteka (9 يوليو 2009)

*عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم*

*
عندما يتحول الحب الى ألم 
فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم​**
عندما نغفر نزوات من نحب ..ونتحمل تقلباته ..
 فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم


عندما نتحول إلى محللين نفسيين لمن نحب
 فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم


عندما نرفض الكثير من مبادئه ومن أخلاقياته وسلوكه ..ونأمل أن نغيره بمرور الوقت ..
فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم


عندما نقرأ قصيده أو مقاله او كتابا ..فنضع خطوطا تحت مايحبه .. وماينفعه ..
فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم


فهل مررت بهذه التجربه في حياتك ! أو مررتي بها الآن ؟

​​
السؤال الأول بعد هذه المقدمة : 
لماذا يحاول عدد كبير منا أن يبحث عن شخص يحبه ؟​**
والسؤال الثاني :
 لماذا نختار عادة شخصا متعبا ولا يستحق حبنا لنحبه؟


والسؤال الثالث : لماذا كلما ازداد سوءا زاد حبنا له ؟


والسؤال الرابع : لماذا يتحول هذا الحب الى إدمان؟


والسؤال الخامس : كيف نتخلص من هذا الإدمان؟


ولكن قبل أن نعرف الإجابة على هذه الأسئله..

 لابد من تعريف للحب .. والحب الأكثر من اللازم ..وتعريف الحب قلنا عنه وقال غيرنا مايملأ مجلدات ولكنني اختار من آلاف التعريفات ماقلته قبلا​​
أن الحب طاقة وكل منا يحمل طاقة معينه
 من الحب يريد أن يطلق عقالها .. وهي ككل طاقة أخرى يمكن أن تسعدنا .. ويمكن أن تدمرنا .. مثل طاقة النار .. وطاقة الذره .. النار يمكن أن تدفيء ويمكن أن تحرق .. الذرة يمكن أن تصنع السلام ويمكن أن تدمر العالم .. والحب أيضا ..​**
أما الحب الأكثر من اللازم فتعريفه كما جاء في السطر الأول من هذا الحديث .. إنه الحب عندما يتحول إلى ألم ..
ونعود الى الأسئلة ..​
لماذا يحاول كل منا أن يبحث عن شخص يحبه ؟​**
علماء النفس أجابوا على هذا السؤال إجابة غريبة ولكنها حقيقية إننا جميعا خائفون أن نكون وحدنا في هذا العالم .. نحن خائفون من الوحدة .. ونحن خائفون من ألا نكون محبوبين .. ونحن خائفون من ألا يكون لنا قيمة .. ونحن خائفون من ألا نجد من ننتمي اليه ​​
أنت تحبين فأنت خائفة ..تماما مثل ديكارت ..أنا أفكر اذا فأنا موجود ...وأنت تحب فأنت خائف ..الحب اذا مبعثه الخوف ..أساسه الخوف ...وكلما زاد الخوف ازداد الحب ..​**
السؤال الثاني ..

لماذا نختار عادة شخصا متعبا ولا يستحق حبنا؟ ..


علماء النفس يقولون أن في نفس كل منا مصلحا يريد أن يهدي الآخرين ...وهو يختار بلا وعي شخصا يستطيع أن يصلحه ... أو يستصلحه .. أن يقوم بدور الأب أو الأم والشقيق لرعاية هذا الشقي أو كلما ازدادت شقاوته زادت رغبتنا في اصلاحه..
والأم تحب ابنها الشقي المتمرد وتحنو عليه ..وتهتم به أكثر من بقية اخوته ..

 وهذا يعتبر إجابة على السؤال الثالث ​​
أما الرابع
 فهو لماذا يتحول الحب إلى إدمان ؟​**
فذلك الآخر يتحول بمرور الوقت إلى ضرورة ... ضرورة نفسيه وجسدية أيضا .. ويصبح ضرورة كالسيجارة عند المدخن ..تؤذيه ولكنه لا يستغني عنها ..تملأ رئتيه بل جسده كله بالنيكوتين السام ..والقار ولكنه يزداد شراهة للتدخين بمضي الوقت , الحب الأكثر من اللازم سيجارة ..تحرقنا ولا نحرقها ..وتقودنا إلى المرض والموت .. ولا نستغني عنها..


يبقى السؤال الأخير والهام ....

كيف الخلاص ؟


والخلاص من هذا النوع القاتل من الحب _ كما ينصح علماء النفس _ لا يأتي بالتدريج ولكن في لحظة ...لحظة نقرر فيها أننا سنتوقف عن حب هذا الآخر ...سنتوقف عن محادثات الهاتف .. وعن الرسائل ...وعن لقاءات ...وأهم من هذا كله ... سنتوقف عن التفكير فيه ...سنسقطه من حسابنا تماما ...سنعتبره مات ..دون أن نقيم عليه مأتما وعويلا

 ************ ********* **
​
ونعود لبداية الحديث ​​
عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم ...فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم ...ويجب ألا نمر بهذه التجربة ...فالحب هو أعظم سعادة أما إذا تحول إلى عذاب فيجب أن نتخلص منه ..فلماذا نعذب أنفسنا ؟؟​* 
منقول​


----------



## yousteka (9 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم*

نفسي اسمع ارائكم في الموضوع ده

وأمتى نعرف اانا بنحب أكتر من اللازم؟​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم*



باختصار

الحب والمحبة تضحية

ومنتهى العطاء

لهذا لا نستطيع الا ان نحب ولو كان في هذا الجلجلة بذاتها

شكرا يا يويو

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم*

روووووووووعه 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم*

شكرا يوستيكا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم*


----------



## shery_pro (10 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم*

هو فعلا الحب تضحية بس لما حد من الطرفين بيحس انة هة اللى بيضحى على طول بيتعب جدا ودة اللى بيخلى الحب بيتحول الى عذاب لكن لو كل واحد بيتنازل شوية واللى قدامة بيحس بدة هيكونوا اسعد اتنين بس لالاسف دة مش بيحصل كتير
بجد موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## yousteka (11 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم*



كليمو قال:


> باختصار
> 
> الحب والمحبة تضحية
> 
> ...


 
مرررسي كتير لردك استاذي العزيز كليمو

فحقا_ودون مبالغة_اتعلم منك الكثير لاني اعتبرك رمز اندماج العقل مع القلب بين شباب المنتدى

ولكني لم اقل لا نحب ولم اقل لا ننجرج ونضحي_لاننا لانعرف وردة بلا شوك_

ولكن مفيش حياة بتستمر مبنية على تنازلات_وبالاخص اذا كان كل التضحيات من جانب واحد_

فمتى نشعر اننا نحب أكثر من المفروض

وهو فعلا فيه حدود للحب ولا لا

مشاركة متميزة وتعليقك رائع ومفيد كالعادة

شكرري ليك مرة تاني استاذي وربنا معاك​


----------



## yousteka (11 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم*



kokoman قال:


> روووووووووعه ​
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجبك ياكوكو

بس لسة معرفتش رأيك في اللي جواه

وهل فعلا فيه حدود اذا تخطناها نكون بنحب اكثر من اللازم

نورت ياباشا وربنا معاك​


----------



## yousteka (11 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا يوستيكا
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 

نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجبك يا وليم

بس لسة ماعرفناش رأيك ايه

ربنا معاك ياباشا​


----------



## yousteka (11 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم*



red rose88 قال:


>


 

مرسي ليكي كتير ياروز

بس لسة ماقولتيش رأيك

ربنا معاكي ياقمر​


----------



## yousteka (11 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم*



shery_pro قال:


> هو فعلا الحب تضحية بس لما حد من الطرفين بيحس انة هة اللى بيضحى على طول بيتعب جدا ودة اللى بيخلى الحب بيتحول الى عذاب لكن لو كل واحد بيتنازل شوية واللى قدامة بيحس بدة هيكونوا اسعد اتنين بس لالاسف دة مش بيحصل كتير
> بجد موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
مرسي ليكي كتير ياشيري

وبجد عندك حق التنتزلات من الطرفين بتخلي الحياة تستمر

بس من طرف واحد بتقلب الحياة جحيم

نوررررتي ياقمر

ربنا معاكي​


----------



## eriny roro (26 يوليو 2009)

*عندما يتحول الحب الى الم......  موضوع جميل ياريت الكل يقراه*


عندما يتحول الحب الى ألم فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
عندما نغفر نزوات من نحب ..ونتحمل تقلباته .. فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
عندما نتحول إلى محللين نفسيين لمن نحب فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
عندما نرفض الكثير من مبادئه ومن أخلاقياته وسلوكه ..ونأمل أن نغيره بمرور الوقت ..فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
عندما نقرأ قصيده أو مقاله او كتابا ..فنضع خطوطا تحت مايحبه .. وماينفعه ..فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
فهل مررت بهذه التجربه في حياتك ! أو مررتي بها الآن ؟
 
السؤال الأول بعد هذه المقدمة : لماذا يحاول عدد كبير منا أن يبحث عن شخص يحبه ؟
والسؤال الثاني : لماذا نختار عادة شخصا متعبا ولا يستحق حبنا لنحبه؟
والسؤال الثالث : لماذا كلما ازداد سوءا زاد حبنا له ؟
والسؤال الرابع : لماذا يتحول هذا الحب الى إدمان؟
والسؤال الخامس : كيف نتخلص من هذا الإدمان؟ 
ولكن قبل أن نعرف الإجابة على هذه الأسئله.. لابد من تعريف للحب .. والحب الأكثر من اللازم ..وتعريف الحب قلنا عنه وقال غيرنا مايملأ مجلدات ولكنني اختار من آلاف التعريفات ماقلته قبلا
أن الحب طاقة وكل منا يحمل طاقة معينه من الحب يريد أن يطلق عقالها .. وهي ككل طاقة أخرى يمكن أن تسعدنا .. ويمكن أن تدمرنا .. مثل طاقة النار .. وطاقة الذره .. النار يمكن أن تدفيء ويمكن أن تحرق .. الذرة يمكن أن تصنع السلام ويمكن أن تدمر العالم .. والحب أيضا ..
أما الحب الأكثر من اللازم فتعريفه كما جاء في السطر الأول من هذا الحديث .. إنه الحب عندما يتحول إلى ألم ..
ونعود الى الأسئلة ..
لماذا يحاول كل منا أن يبحث عن شخص يحبه ؟  
علماء النفس أجابوا على هذا السؤال إجابة غريبة ولكنها حقيقية إننا جميعا خائفون أن نكون وحدنا في هذا العالم .. نحن خائفون من الوحدة .. ونحن خائفون من ألا نكون محبوبين .. ونحن خائفون من ألا يكون لنا قيمة .. ونحن خائفون من ألا نجد من ننتمي اليه 
أنت تحبين فأنت خائفة ..تماما مثل ديكارت ..أنا أفكر اذا فأنا موجود ...وأنت تحب فأنت خائف ..الحب اذا مبعثه الخوف ..أساسه الخوف ...وكلما زاد الخوف ازداد الحب ..
السؤال الثاني ..لماذا نختار عادة شخصا متعبا ولا يستحق حبنا ..   علماء النفس يقولون أن في نفس كل منا مصلحا يريد أن يهدي الآخرين ...وهو يختار بلا وعي شخصا يستطيع أن يصلحه ... أو يستصلحه .. أن يقوم بدور الأب أو الأم والشقيق لرعاية هذا الشقي أو كلما ازدادت شقاوته زادت رغبتنا في اصلاحه..
والأم تحب ابنها الشقي المتمرد وتحنو عليه ..وتهتم به أكثر من بقية اخوته .. وهذا يعتبر إجابة على السؤال الثالث 
 أما الرابع فهو لماذا يتحول الحب إلى إدمان ؟  
فذلك الآخر يتحول بمرور الوقت إلى ضرورة ... ضرورة نفسيه وجسدية أيضا .. ويصبح ضرورة كالسيجارة عند المدخن ..تؤذيه ولكنه لا يستغني عنها ..تملأ رئتيه بل جسده كله بالنيكوتين السام ..والقار ولكنه يزداد شراهة للتدخين بمضي الوقت , الحب الأكثر من اللازم سيجارة ..تحرقنا ولا نحرقها ..وتقودنا إلى المرض والموت .. ولا نستغني عنها..
يبقى السؤال الأخير والهام ....كيف الخلاص ؟  
والخلاص من هذا النوع القاتل من الحب _ كما ينصح علماء النفس _ لا يأتي بالتدريج ولكن في لحظة ...لحظة نقرر فيها أننا سنتوقف عن حب هذا الآخر ...سنتوقف عن محادثات الهاتف .. وعن الرسائل ...وعن لقاءات ...وأهم من هذا كله ... سنتوقف عن التفكير فيه ...سنسقطه من حسابنا تماما ...سنعتبره مات ..دون أن نقيم عليه مأتما وعويلا ************ ********* **
ونعود لبداية الحديث 
عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم ...فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم ...ويجب ألا نمر بهذه التجربة ...فالحب هو أعظم سعادة أما إذا تحول إلى عذاب فيجب أن نتخلص منه ..فلماذا نعذب أنفسنا ؟؟ 

منقول بس عجبنى جدااااااااااا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب الى الم......  موضوع جميل ياريت الكل يقراه*

موضوع جميل اوووووى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zama (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب الى الم......  موضوع جميل ياريت الكل يقراه*

فعلاً ما أعظم الحب ؟؟

أشكرك ..


----------



## eriny roro (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب الى الم......  موضوع جميل ياريت الكل يقراه*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


مرسى ليك كتير يا كوكو

نورت الموضوع

ربنا معاك​


----------



## eriny roro (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب الى الم......  موضوع جميل ياريت الكل يقراه*



mena magdy said قال:


> فعلاً ما أعظم الحب ؟؟
> 
> أشكرك ..


نورت الموضوع يا مينا 

مرسى ليك كتير 

ربنا معاك​


----------



## zezza (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب الى الم......  موضوع جميل ياريت الكل يقراه*

*حقيقى حلو  خالص و جميل و مفيد اوى اوى 
شكرا يا قمرة ربنا يبارك حياتك و يملاها حب و سلام​*


----------



## eriny roro (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب الى الم......  موضوع جميل ياريت الكل يقراه*



zezza قال:


> *حقيقى حلو  خالص و جميل و مفيد اوى اوى
> شكرا يا قمرة ربنا يبارك حياتك و يملاها حب و سلام​*


مرسى يا قمرة على مرورك الرائع

نورتى الموضوع

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## وليم تل (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب الى الم......  موضوع جميل ياريت الكل يقراه*

شكرا ايرينى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## tena_tntn (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب الى الم......  موضوع جميل ياريت الكل يقراه*

موضوع رائع
شكرا


----------



## eriny roro (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب الى الم......  موضوع جميل ياريت الكل يقراه*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا ايرينى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود
> ​


مرسى ليك كتير

نورت الموضوع

ربنا معاك​


----------



## eriny roro (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب الى الم......  موضوع جميل ياريت الكل يقراه*



tena_tntn قال:


> موضوع رائع
> شكرا


مرسى ليكى يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب الى الم......  موضوع جميل ياريت الكل يقراه*

موضوع جميييييييل خالص يا رينوووو
ميرسى ليكى يا قمرتى​


----------



## eriny roro (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب الى الم......  موضوع جميل ياريت الكل يقراه*

مرسى يا حبيبتى كتييييييييير

نورتى يا قمر

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب الى الم......  موضوع جميل ياريت الكل يقراه*

*فعلا موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا معاك
والف مبروك النجاح*


----------



## eriny roro (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب الى الم......  موضوع جميل ياريت الكل يقراه*

مرسى ليك كتير ونورت الموضوع 

ربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2010)

*رد: عندما تغار المرأة تبكي*

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (24 يناير 2010)

الموضوع حلو اوى


----------



## meero (25 يناير 2010)

*شكرا حبيبى على موضوعك *
*موضوع رائع بجد ربنا يباركك ويستخدمك *
*عندى سؤال ؟*
*لو واحدة تركت الحب دة اللى سبب لها الم وانهت العلاقة تماما *
*وفكرت ان تكمل مع الشخص دة علاقة صداقة واخوية ايه رايك تكلمة ولا تقطع اى علاقة مهما كانت *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2010)

*عندما يتحول الحب الي الم*

*عندما يتحول الحب الى ألم فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
عندما نغفر نزوات من نحب ..ونتحمل تقلباته .. فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
عندما نتحول إلى محللين نفسيين لمن نحب فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
عندما نرفض الكثير من مبادئه ومن أخلاقياته وسلوكه ..ونأمل أن نغيره بمرور الوقت ..فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
عندما نقرأ قصيده أو مقاله او كتابا ..فنضع خطوطا تحت مايحبه .. وماينفعه ..فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم
فهل مررت بهذه التجربه في حياتك ! أو مررتي بها الآن ؟

السؤال الأول بعد هذه المقدمة : لماذا يحاول عدد كبير منا أن يبحث عن شخص يحبه ؟
والسؤال الثاني : لماذا نختار عادة شخصا متعبا ولا يستحق حبنا لنحبه؟
والسؤال الثالث : لماذا كلما ازداد سوءا زاد حبنا له ؟
والسؤال الرابع : لماذا يتحول هذا الحب الى إدمان؟
والسؤال الخامس : كيف نتخلص من هذا الإدمان؟
ولكن قبل أن نعرف الإجابة على هذه الأسئله.. لابد من تعريف للحب .. والحب الأكثر من اللازم ..وتعريف الحب قلنا عنه وقال غيرنا مايملأ مجلدات ولكنني اختار من آلاف التعريفات ماقلته قبلا
أن الحب طاقة وكل منا يحمل طاقة معينه من الحب يريد أن يطلق عقالها .. وهي ككل طاقة أخرى يمكن أن تسعدنا .. ويمكن أن تدمرنا .. مثل طاقة النار .. وطاقة الذره .. النار يمكن أن تدفيء ويمكن أن تحرق .. الذرة يمكن أن تصنع السلام ويمكن أن تدمر العالم .. والحب أيضا ..
أما الحب الأكثر من اللازم فتعريفه كما جاء في السطر الأول من هذا الحديث .. إنه الحب عندما يتحول إلى ألم ..
ونعود الى الأسئلة ..
لماذا يحاول كل منا أن يبحث عن شخص يحبه ؟
علماء النفس أجابوا على هذا السؤال إجابة غريبة ولكنها حقيقية إننا جميعا خائفون أن نكون وحدنا في هذا العالم .. نحن خائفون من الوحدة .. ونحن خائفون من ألا نكون محبوبين .. ونحن خائفون من ألا يكون لنا قيمة .. ونحن خائفون من ألا نجد من ننتمي اليه 
أنت تحبين فأنت خائفة ..تماما مثل ديكارت ..أنا أفكر اذا فأنا موجود ...وأنت تحب فأنت خائف ..الحب اذا مبعثه الخوف ..أساسه الخوف ...وكلما زاد الخوف ازداد الحب ..
السؤال الثاني ..لماذا نختار عادة شخصا متعبا ولا يستحق حبنا ..علماء النفس يقولون أن في نفس كل منا مصلحا يريد أن يهدي الآخرين ...وهو يختار بلا وعي شخصا يستطيع أن يصلحه ... أو يستصلحه .. أن يقوم بدور الأب أو الأم والشقيق لرعاية هذا الشقي أو كلما ازدادت شقاوته زادت رغبتنا في اصلاحه..
والأم تحب ابنها الشقي المتمرد وتحنو عليه ..وتهتم به أكثر من بقية اخوته .. وهذا يعتبر إجابة على السؤال الثالث 
أما الرابع فهو لماذا يتحول الحب إلى إدمان ؟
فذلك الآخر يتحول بمرور الوقت إلى ضرورة ... ضرورة نفسيه وجسدية أيضا .. ويصبح ضرورة كالسيجارة عند المدخن ..تؤذيه ولكنه لا يستغني عنها ..تملأ رئتيه بل جسده كله بالنيكوتين السام ..والقار ولكنه يزداد شراهة للتدخين بمضي الوقت , الحب الأكثر من اللازم سيجارة ..تحرقنا ولا نحرقها ..وتقودنا إلى المرض والموت .. ولا نستغني عنها..
ونعود لبداية الحديث 
عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم ...فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم ... ...فالحب هو أعظم سعادة رغم الالم
منقول​*


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب الي الم*

ما فيش اصعب من ان يتحول الحب لالم يعني اتصوري على مقدرا الحب الي الواحد يحبو يتالم قدو كااااااااارثة 

شكرا ليكي يا راجعة و ربنا يباركك


----------



## zama (7 فبراير 2010)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب الي الم*

موضوع بلا أدنى شك مهم جداً جداً جداً ..

الحقيقة أنا برأيئ أن المشاعر العاطفية بتتحرك بحثاً عن الحب نظراً لفراغ الفكر ، أنا لم أقصد بذلك أن الحب لم يكن صادق ..

مثال من الواقع المصرى ..

مهندسة بأحدى شركات الأتصالات تعمل بالقرية الذكية بطريق مصر أسكندرية الصحراوى ..

مر بها العمر كنسيم البحر الهادئ وفوجئت بأحتفال أصدقائها بها فى العمل بعيد ميلادها الـ39 ..

أنها أصيبت بصدمة كبيرة جداً !!

قالت أنها لم تشعر بعمرها نظراً *لأنشغالها بعملها و دراساتها العليا فى شبكات الأتصالات* ، قالت أنها نسيت تعمل لنفسها شبكة خاصة بيها تقصد الأسرة و الحياة الزوجية ..

أشكرك جداً ..

 لكنى أعجبت جداً بتفاؤل تلك السيدة التى تجعلنى أنحنى أحتراماً لها و تقديراً لأنجازاتها بمجالها ..


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (7 فبراير 2010)

*رد: عندما يتحول الحب الي الم*

*عندما يتحول الحب إلى ألم ...فنحن نحب أكثر من اللازم ... ...فالحب هو أعظم سعادة رغم الالم

حلو اوووووووووووووووى
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## elamer1000 (4 مارس 2010)

الف شكر

ربنا يباركك


----------



## novaa (5 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل ومرسى خالص على موضوعك​


----------

